# Early Bird Gets the....



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

28" to 29" trout! 

I and a few friends finally had our long awaited trip to ULM/Baffin with Capt Jesse Arsola. Jesse has been on some real quality trout in the 27"-29" range lately, but if you want to get them...you better be an early riser. 0400 at the ramp is the norm right now he say's. 
We fished 3 hard days last Thursday - Saturday and produced good numbers on all days. The winds down CC way really weren't that bad, and although would blow pretty good at night...by ramp time they would lay thus allowing us some get tight to the shoreline time. Jesse said most his catches have been on the chartreuse or pink skitter before light, then either a pink skitter, or hothead spook jr after sunrise...of course a pink corky is always in the box! 
Pictured is Capt Jesse and Eddie who both had back to back scores Saturday morning. This was Eddies personal best I believe, right at 29", and Jesse's was a close second at 28" and change...both were CPR'd to fight another day as is always the custom! 
Water temps are on the rise and the water quality was excellent from what we saw from the mouth of Baffin back northward. We also had excellent results on soft plastic wading a little deeper at just past 2' to 3' working grass/ pothole edges and keying on bait. Scored a nice 25" that was released, but had eating stringer limits no problem. Most mine came on redshad assassins. We ate very well Friday and Saturday night I might add...blackened, grilled, and fried at Doc's did not disappoint! 
Sorry for the late report...I believe this is Capt Arsolas last week down there, but give him a call...he might just change his mind or at the very least, loan you a few pointers!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Update...the boys have been really putting it on them good this week. I've seen some quality Big Girl pics the last 2 days!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Catches from the last 2 days! Still a dark bite it appears....and they seem to be getting thicker!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Academy is going to have a run on cap lights if this keeps up....


----------

